# Windows 11 coming soon



## Don M. (Sep 2, 2021)

Microsoft will begin rolling out Windows 11 (free) in early October, and continuing through Mid 2022. 

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/windows-11-releases-october-5th-210047947.html


----------



## Nathan (Sep 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Microsoft will begin rolling out Windows 11 (free) in early October, and continuing through Mid 2022.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/windows-11-releases-october-5th-210047947.html


"Free" dollar wise, but the ultimate goal of course is to harvest user data for resale.    Linux is free as well, but complete security and user's control  has always been paramount.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> "Free" dollar wise, but the ultimate goal of course is to harvest user data for resale.    Linux is free as well, but complete security and user's control  has always been paramount.


The target by Nadella (with the help of Gates himself) is world domination as in older times. They will keep giving their products for free until enough users have installed them and then they will turn it to a subscription base.

Fun fact: In the early 90's when Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel first came out and had to compete against Word Perfect 5.1 and Lotus 123 the products needed a registration code to install (which could be found on the CD case of the product). There was a "rumor" (probably from inside Microsoft) that any number divisible by 7 could be used as a registration code! This is how Microsoft killed two giants of the software industry.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

Curious, Is this something you can pass on? I wish I had stayed on Windows 7... Found that to be the best as far... Bought a computer a while back that came with 8... and then 8.1 and did NOT like that at all... Then we went to 10... Not sure where 9 went or did not go...and now 11... How old is 10? Anyways. like I said, think I want to stay at 11... Haven't heard a lot about what is new on 11 either...


----------



## caroln (Sep 4, 2021)

From what I've read about Windows 11, they tried to make it more streamlined (less is more).  But in the process have made things that were easily assessible now hard to find, like task manager.  Live tiles will be gone and replaced with icons I believe.  Anyway, sounds like they just made Windows more boring and less user friendly.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

My main desktop has Windows 10 and I've no interest in moving to Windows 11.  My previous desktop runs Windows 7 and I still use it (offline) on occasion.   Some of my older business programs run on 7 but not on 10.  Spending big $$ upgrading software to versions compatible with 10 or 11 doesn't interest me.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> My main desktop has Windows 10 and I've no interest in moving to Windows 11.  My previous desktop runs Windows 7 and I still use it (offline) on occasion.   Some of my older business programs run on 7 but not on 10.  Spending big $$ upgrading software to versions compatible with 10 or 11 doesn't interest me.



Have you tried Compatibility mode for those programs not running on Win10?


----------



## kburra (Sep 4, 2021)

I think I will wait for Windows 15?...so by then all the problems with Windows 11, 12,13,14 will be sorted?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 4, 2021)

kburra said:


> I think I will wait for Windows 15?...so by then all the problems with Windows 11, 12,13,14 will be sorted?


I'm afraid that Win15 won't be free!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> Have you tried Compatibility mode for those programs not running on Win10?


I have, thanks.  It worked for some programs but not all.  Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional involved um, acrobatics to install and even then was glitchy so I reinstalled in on the older computer.  Same with my CorelDraw Suite and some other graphics software I occasionally use for business.  Also, Microsoft was being difficult about letting me move Office 2007.  (I was complaining to one of my customers about the Office issue.  Turned out they had excess licenses for Office 2016 because they were upgrading to 2018 or 2019, and were kind enough to gift me a 2016 license for my new computer.)   

The latest, greatest versions of software aren't necessary for my uses.  I'd still be fine with Office 2003, TBH.  Acrobat 8 also suffices.      

My older desktop still works fine. There's enough room under my desk for the tower and on top of my desk for a third monitor (I run dual monitors on my main desktop). I only turn it on when I need it, and it's set up to not go online, and (fully intentionally) none of the devices in my home are networked with each other.

I use thumb drives to transfer data back and forth. Not a big deal. I only need it for a few business tasks every year, but since I'm planning to retire completely in 2-3 years anyway I'm ok with this somewhat clumsy workaround.


----------



## Devi (Sep 4, 2021)

I think I'll hold off on Windows 11. Our Windows 10 machines are running just fine. (And, frankly, many people are still running Windows 7.)

Later I'll revisit the issue.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Curious, Is this something you can pass on? I wish I had stayed on Windows 7... Found that to be the best as far... Bought a computer a while back that came with 8... and then 8.1 and did NOT like that at all... Then we went to 10... Not sure where 9 went or did not go...and now 11... How old is 10? Anyways. like I said, think I want to stay at 11... Haven't heard a lot about what is new on 11 either...


OK, here's the deal:  Windows 10 will only be supported(updates,security) until *October 14th, 2025*.          Whether or not Windows 11 will run on an older computer is uncertain.   

  For Windows users, now would be a good time to consider going with an Apple computer, or Chromebook or Linux.


----------



## caroln (Sep 5, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, here's the deal:  Windows 10 will only be supported(updates,security) until *October 14th, 2025*.


If W10 will be supported until 10/25, that's good enough for me.  By 2025 my present computer will probably *rap out anyway.


----------



## Devi (Sep 5, 2021)

caroln said:


> If W10 will be supported until 10/25, that's good enough for me.  By 2025 my present computer will probably *rap out anyway.


Yes, and by that time, we'll know much more about Windows 11, and MS will have had time to fix whatever. There will _almost_ undoubtedly have been time to figure out ways to reconfigure the display to one's own liking. 

At that point, I'd rather get a new computer with everything pre-installed. (And then I'd have to install all my programs of choice, most of which (one hopes) would work on W11 as they do on W10.

I understand what people have said about Linux, etc. — I've worked with a Linux version myself and it was just fine, if different. (And quite pretty as well.) But at this point, I'm just not interested.

At least, that's what I say now!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Double post


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Nathan said:


> OK, here's the deal:  Windows 10 will only be supported(updates,security) until *October 14th, 2025*.          Whether or not Windows 11 will run on an older computer is uncertain.
> 
> For Windows users, now would be a good time to consider going with an Apple computer, or Chromebook or Linux.


Upgrading to Windows 11 isn't a pressing matter.  Like moving to 10, I'll get there when I do...    

Not changing to Apple or Linux for various reasons.
Chromebook? Not a chance. I use computers for more than games and Google is already way too privvy to details of my life.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 15, 2021)

My new laptop came with Win 10 s which only works with 'apps' from Microsoft. You can change it to the standard edition, but it's a one way process. I had wanted to install classic shell and regedit to turn off automatic updates.  However, I don't intend to use Windows, so I'll just leave it 'mothballed'.  Had some compatibility issues with Linux, but I've got work rounds for them.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 15, 2021)

Welp, my pc, a dell inspiron I think with windows 7 on it, scared me today, it didn't want to come on this morning...so am
debaating spending money on something new, and of course it will have win 10 on it, not looking forward to new programs to learn, but oh well....have thougt about laptop instead of this big desktop, but don't know pros or cons of it...only use this thing 
to do banking, and forums and news....thats it....any ideas...??


----------



## Devi (Sep 15, 2021)

@hawkdon, to me, Windows 10 is a _lot_ like Windows 7 (which I loved). Learn a few things and you'll probably never need to look back.

ADDED: As for Windows 11, I'm not upgrading in any near future.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

I am seriously considering going with Linux.
Every time Micro$hit brings out a new operating system it takes them about 2 years of updates to get the thing working correctly.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Every time Micro$hit brings out a new operating system it takes them about 2 years of updates to get the thing working correctly.


About the time they stop supporting it and come out with a newer version...


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> About the time they stop supporting it and come out with a newer version...


Yep, that's exactly it.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm almost to the point where all I use is a browser and a Kindle app. I haven't done any recording for a while, which I use Reaper when I do, and Reaper is the only reason I've stuck it out with Windows. I could almost get by with just a tablet if there was a way to use a full size monitor with it. There may be a way to do that. I have a Bluetooth keyboard that works with it. Maybe there's a Bluetooth monitor or a monitor adapter that would also accomplish solve that problem.

It's nice to have options.


----------

